# 2017 Tarpon Season



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Generally SUCKED!!! Some glimmers of sunlight in the season but generally it sucked. It ain't over yet, but I'm getting kind of ready for it to be OVER WITH ALREADY!! Move on to next year and forget about it.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I guess that helps explain why this board seemed so quiet this year.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I second that. We did a little less than average between the Brazos and SLP, but POC wasn't anything close to last year.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

It's been lame for us as well. We saw fish on half of our trips in Galveston, but only once were they in good numbers. Big let down.

On the other hand, the reports I got from Louisiana were just plain stupid..


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree Scott, then again it may have been my lack of getting out and fishing...

BUT, I'm not done yet...one of my favorite times of the year is yet to come....the little guys stick around on the lower coast jetties longer and longer every season...
snookered


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

*A few shots*

from Texas


----------

